# Baby, toddler, mums and Balik Pulau



## James&Gail (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi,

I'm looking at a job which would mean my wife, our two young children and I moving to Balik Pulau.

We'd like to get involved and make friends in the expat community but wonder if all the action is in Georgetown? Is Balik Pulau too isolated?

We've never been to the island before, or Malaysia even, so we're not sure about travel times. 

Our kids will be 1 year and 3 years old when / if we move so we're especially interested in making contact with families with young kids.

Is it a good life for little kids?

Any and all thoughts appreciated.

Thanks 

James (and Gail)


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

Balik Pulau is a bit far out and kind of isolated. You are better off staying at Tanjung Bungah or Batu Feringghi area. Batu Feringghi to Balik Pulau is like 5-10mins drive, maybe less.

Tanjung Bungah slightly more, but not that much.


----------

